

Older Macbook webcams can be remotely activated without any sign - richardjs
http://boingboing.net/2013/12/18/macbook-webcams-can-be-remotel.html

======
richardjs
Link to the paper:
[https://jscholarship.library.jhu.edu/bitstream/handle/1774.2...](https://jscholarship.library.jhu.edu/bitstream/handle/1774.2/36569/camera.pdf?sequence=1)

The paper says it targets older iSight cameras, found in models until 2008.
Anyone know if modern cameras better protection?

